
Loyalty is decreasing: What can you do to drive your employees engagement? - IvanBessern
https://www.bessern.co/post/4-steps-to-drive-employee-engagement-hint-money-is-not-part-of-it
======
fargle
Well, fellow rocket scientists:

1\. Pensions no more and the 401-K is the way. This is a huge boon to the
employees who's retirement stake is no longer barely at all tied a one company
or another.

2\. Thanks, ObamaCare. The more government involvement in health insurance,
the less we need a day job at $Big$Corp. So I'll just pay for OC Silver-- on
my own nickle. Or show up at county general with every cough.

In order to reduce future risks such as pension liabilities and costs of
health insurance, large companies have unwittingly made their employees' long
term loyalty a non-issue in the value proposition.

Were basically the same as independent contractors now. So why should we
engage? We're not in it for the long haul. Our success isn't tied to yours in
any way. So we're just mercenaries now. Good riddance 29th year layoffs.

Free market is nice for my paycheck and retirements.

